# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  OHaNAS, interactive conversational toy, NTT DOCOMO, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

OHaNAS (Organized Human interface and Network Artificial intelligence System)

Contributors:

NTT DOCOMO, Inc.

Tomy Co., Ltd.

Press-release "DOCOMO and TOMY Develop Interactive Conversational Toy"

June 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Demonstration of talking robot OHaNAS, by Tomy and NTT docomo

Published on Jun 4, 2015




> On June 4, toy maker Tomy and NTT Docomo announced OHaNAS, the latest entry in Tomy’s Omnibot robot toy series, which is capable of having “natural” conversations with humans by making use of Docomo’s voice-agent technology.
> 
> Read more:
> "Tomy, Docomo unveil conversational robot toy"
> 
> by Kazuaki Nagata
> June 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

tokyo international toy show 2015 ohanas

Published on Jun 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 30, 2015

----------

